# Programmas / Software >  Bitrate kalkulators

## abidox

Tad nu situācīja tāda, ka būtu  vajadzīgs kāds bitrae calculator, kurā ierakstot video izmērus (Attēla Platums un Augstums) varētu izrēķināt optimālo bitreitu DivX un Xvid kodekiem konkrēti Constant bitrate variantam (šad tad vajag kādu video uztaisīt, bet vajag zināt bitreitu jo uz dullo nav īsti korekti rakstīt bitreitu)
ja nu gadījumā tāda softa nav tad seko galvenais šīs tēmas jautājums:

Kādā veidā var uztaisīt programmu, kā exe aplikācīju (lūgums DOS un flash vidi nepiedāvāt jo gribās ar grafisku interfeisu)

Šeit programmas uzmetums MS exelī


Bet šeit neliels piemers Ko es biju domājis ar EXE aplikācija



Piebildīšu, ka vajag lai kalkulē optimālo bitreitu nevis tādu, kas atkarīgs no tā cik lielā (mazā) failā gribu iespiest video

----------


## JDat

Laikam jāmācās programmēt. Ja jau tu nevari šitādu uzcept, tad kur nu tev pie PCI ķerties klāt.   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Kādi ir apsvērumi izmantot tieši konstantu bitreitu? Pie tam - konstants bitreits ir nosacīts jēdziens. Drīzāk jau vidējais bitreits.
DivX un XviD piedāvā kompresēt pēc kvalitātes faktora nevis vidējā bitreita. Tad nebūs tādu problēmu kā kvalitātes zudums vietās, kur video failā strauji mainīga bilde.
Vidējam bitreitam jau nav universālas formulas, kā aprēķināt to optimālo bitreitu. Viss atkarīgs no materiāla, kas video failā. Var pieņemt kādu konkrētu bitreitu uz konkrētu izškirtspēju un tad proporcionāli samazināt vai palielināt atkarībā no tā, kādas izšķirtspējas video grasies kompresēt. Bet tad jau tā kalkulācija pavisam vienkārša sanāk.

Izpildāmos failus varēsi iegūt, izmantojot kādu no programmēšanas valodām un atbilstošu izstrādes vidi. Uz Windows vienkāršākais variants ir izmantot bezmaksas Visual Studio Express Edition. Konkrētāk C# vai VB.NET

----------


## abidox

Average bitrate nekam neder (audio vispār vajadzētu aizliegt)

ideja tāda ka pat "smagam" video ir kautkāds minimālais bitreits, kas neatstāj būtisku iespaidu uz kvalitāti piemēram bilde neiet kvadrātos

protams varbūt video ar "vieglāku" saturu varētu lietot mazāku bitreitu, bet labāk ka ir kautkāds konkrēt optimālais lielums jo netaisos jau pardesmitstundīgus video pārspiest, kur katrs sīkums atstāj sekas pardesmit vai pārsimts MB izskatā.

Vienīgi slikti, ka internetā atrodamajām progām viss piesaistīts tam cik lielu man vajag izejas failu

ķipa man vajag piemēram optimālo bitrate 720 x 544 izmēra failam (filma ap 1.5 GB labā kvalitātē) a programma prasa lai ievadu cik lielu gribu rezultējošo failu un pēc tā arī rēķina bitreitu kaudgan ja es ierakstu ka gribu 1 CD ierakstīt tad ā kvalitāte jau būs pakaļā

a ko darīt ja man ir fails ar augšminētajiem parametriem vai līdzīgiem ierakstīts uz fotoaparāta ar 15Mbps kautkādas teiksim 5-7 min un aizņem pārsimts MB???

----------


## ansius

piedod, bet tev ir maz sajēgas par kodekiem, bitreitiem un redzu ka video arī. Tavai zināšanai, tieši variable bitrate ir labākais veids kā samazināt faila izmēru, tikai ir jāpārliecinās ka konkrētais kompresors korekti spēj analizēt bildi, pēc tevis dotiem parametriem un te jau sākas māksla un komercnoslēpums. Esmu redzējis kā patiešām smuku bildi var iekš 500kbps 720p dabūt: http://www.flashvideofactory.com/test/D ... _500K.html

kā mēdz teikt, jo vairāk es zinu jo vairāk saprotu ka neko es nezinu. tavā gadījumā, piedod, bet par video kodēšanu tu zini pa maz lai sapratu ka tas nav tik vienkārši. un otra lieta, laba kvalitāte, vai optimāla kvalitāte ir subjektīvs jēdziens, nekompresēts SDI video signāls tiešām ir laba kvalitāte, taču tādu no forumiešiem redzējuši saujiņa cilvēku. savukārt filma ko CD matricā var iebāzt nu nav laba kvalitāte, priekš manis koncerts vienslāņa DVD nav laba kvalitāte, tā kā subjektīvs vērtējums.



> ideja tāda ka pat "smagam" video ir kautkāds minimālais bitreits, kas neatstāj būtisku iespaidu uz kvalitāti piemēram bilde neiet kvadrātos


 tā kā šāda ideja ir - Epic Fail (smaga izgāšanās)

----------


## abidox

DVD plejeriem VBR var ari nepatikt un es necīnos par to lai failu saspiestu pēc iespējas mazāku, bet gan lai būtu normāla kvalitāte

----------


## JDat

Tak spied. Es savulaik eksperimentēju ar dažāiem uzstādīumiem. Pasaki kāds tev ir sākotnējais formāts un ko beigās gribi dabūt. Tad arī domās ko un kā. Kompresē jau tapēc ka nepietiek vitas (uz HDD, matricā utt). Tapēc parasti arī norāca uz cik gribi saspiest. PAmēgini saspiest teiksim 1:2. Ievadi saspiestā faila izmēru uz pusi mazāku ne kā oriģināls. Tad paskaties kvalitāti. Paeksperimentē. Labi ka man nab bijusi vajadzība ne ko kompresēt. Parasti dzīvoju ar wave (offtopic: tas no audio lietām).


PS: Nez kāpēc man patīk Cinepak. Nē, nē, ne jau praktiskām lietām. Tas ir vintage un nostaļģija. Tā pat kā ar DOS spēlēm.  ::

----------


## abidox

Sākotnējie formāti dažādi sākot ar padebīli gļukaino flv un beidzot ar dažāda veida avi rezultātā gan vajag avi ar XviD vai DivX jo tas ir pietiekami jēdzīgs un zinu, ka DVD noteikti paņems.

par eksperimentēšanu vajag lai būtu normāla bilde, faila izmēram nav īpašas nozīmes, bet "ziloņus" arī netaisos turēt

----------


## ddff

Tev ir nepiecieshams absoluuti elastiigs lodveida zirgs vakuumaa.

ddff

----------


## JDat

> Tev ir nepiecieshams absoluuti elastiigs lodveida zirgs vakuumaa.
> 
> ddff


 YESSS!

Tikai no sākuma jāizmēra cik fotonus atstaro sapelējusi auzu pārslu biezputra.  ::

----------


## tornislv

> DVD plejeriem VBR var ari nepatikt un es necīnos par to lai failu saspiestu pēc iespējas mazāku, bet gan lai būtu normāla kvalitāte


 DVD-Video diskā kā standarts ir mpeg2 TS ar VBR. Lielai daļai atskaņotāju ir bitrate mēreklis, kur smuki var redzēt, ka bitrate lēkā - parasti robežās 1 - 8 mb/sec.

Ja nu mēs runājam par divx/xvid etc drazas spraušanu USB ligzdā, tad , khm, xvid nav standartizēts. Aiz kam rezultāts var būt neprognozējams. _Standard compliant_ konteineri ir aprakstīti mpeg4 standartā   ::  . Vēlies komplianci - izmanto mp4 vai wmv.
Faktiski ir tikai dažas vietas, kur vajag statisku bitrate, piemēram, http streaming by Apple (HTML5 compatible), kaut man ir izdevies uz iPhone piedabūt rādīt un WOWZA media serverim strīmot arī VBR mp4 failus.
Lai sasniegtu labāku rezultātu, ir vispārpieņemts izmantot VBR. Īpaši jau nu ar software koderiem. Dzelžu līmenī tas ir grūtāk - pareizāk sakot, dārgāk, bet iespējams. Skat, ciparu TV tak pirmais mux is statistiski multipleksēts, ar mainīgu kanālu bitrate. Ja nu kādam ir dziļāka interese, varu noorganizēt ekskursiju  ::

----------


## abidox

Cik saprotu ja lietoju tad labāk izvēlēties DivX nevis Xvid (nezinkāpēc lielākā daļa filmu DVDrip-i ir tieši šajos formātos) wmv - pats par sevi man patīk (mazs faila izmērs un kvalitāte arī OK vismaz savus uz movie maker ar 2,1 Mbps 640 x 480 renderējot sanāk baigi forši) bet šaize tāda, ka DVD pleijeri ne visi prot atskaņot wmv (nu nav taču mums visiem plauktā jaunākās paaudzes DVD ar visu iespējamo formātu atbalstu)

P.S. USB neko netaisos spraust (tās djividjuhas nelasa no mp3 pleijeriem tāpēc neuzskatu par efektīvu lietot USB) videomateriālu rakstu uz CD vai DVD diska AVI foemātā ar DivX kompresīju un audio tikai un vienīgi ar CBR jo ja DVD ar video VBR cik esmu novērojis tiek galā tad a audio gan nav tik cerīgi (offtopic: kurš idiots vispār izdomāja VBR lietot audio jo mp3 jau no dabas nav nekāds kvalitātes iemiesojums, bet ja vēl VBR tad vispār..........) vismaz to +/- lielākā daļa DVD aparātu iek galā.
Ja runājam par kvalitāti tad spriediet paši 320 x 240,  640 x 480, 720 x 544 nu nav nekādi  HD un tāpēc arī nav nozīmes izmantot kautkādus ūber krutos kodekus jo ja oriģinālmateriā piemēram kvalitāte pieklibo tad pret rezultātu arī nevar izvirzīt augstas prasībus - manām šābrīza vajadzībām ar DivX AVI pilnīgi pietiek un neko vairāk nevajag jo kvalitāte gana laba un faila izmērs arī apmierina, kad lieta grozīsies ap ko lielāku par 720 x 544 tad arī domāšu par nopietnākiem kodekiem   :: 

P.S. nokačāju to visual studio (ISO failu no krievu saita - ciest nevaru M$ online instalācījas - pilnīgs debīlisms) tur palaižot instalācīju piedāvā C++, C# un visual basic. Kas no tā vajadzīgs (uz visual basic var tākā veidot programmas dizainu). esmu agrāk šo to darījis ar QBasic vai tam ir kas kopīgs ar visual basic?


nu vismaz par C++ un C# man vēl ir tumša bilde jo nezinu no kura gala sākt (pazīstams tikai QBasic) un vai nevar piemēram QBasic uztaisīt tādu DOSīgu progu un pēc tam visual basic to progu "ieģērbt" Windows aplikācijas izskatā???

----------


## Delfins

pēc taviem spriedelējumiem gribās pat izvem***s...

----------


## tornislv

Es tikai nesaprotu, kāpēc visas pasaules progresīvie pirāti izmanto jau sen esošus bitrate kalkulatorus un softus, ar kuriem pilns doom9 un vcdhelp, kā arī esošus h264 workaroundus (meGUI, piemēram) bet ir kaut kas jāzdomā no jauna. Netā pat var atrast sagataves (template) no scene krājumiem kvalitatīvu SD avi/xvid, mkv vai mp4 veidošanai ar to pašu meGUI. ja komandrinda mīļa un Linukss, tad attiecīgi sakompilēts ffmpeg ... bet Abidox vēlas revolūciju izveikt šajā jomā.

----------

